# OMG...I think I just scored a touchdown!



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Put in a dopey bid of $53 for a new (sample) Bruce Sizemore Players Series putter on Ebay...never in a million years thought it could win...just won.
What a score.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome is that the blade style one? you'll have to give us all a review and some pics when you get it.


----------

